# طلب بحث عن عمليات التشكيل والتشغيل المختلفة للمعادن



## شوارعي (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله اخوتي المهندسين وأساتذتنا الكرام

طلبي يتلخص في بحث عن عمليات التشكيل والتشغيل المختلفة للمعادن بصورة عامة كالسباكة والدرفلة والوصل والقطع والقشط والتفريز ... إلخ

أتمنى منكم المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وحيد الخلية (1 يناير 2011)

تفضل هذا الكتاب
*Manufacturing Processes, 2nd Edition*

*by:* Gupta, H. N. Gupta, R. C. Mittal, Arun 
*ifile.it* 
password: gigapedia.com


----------

